# Johann Nepomuk Hummel



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been listening to some of his piano music today and it is very enjoyable. Do others rate him at all or is he going to be a minor contemporary of Beethoven forever?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

A very underrated figure. His piano trios are phenomenal, and I'd easily take them over those of Haydn or Mozart. Also his piano quintet, septet and cello sonata are excellent works too.






Also has two great piano concertos (#2 and #3) and a trumpet concerto.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I doubt that Hummel's reputation will ever get close to Beethoven's or Mozart's.

Now for the good news. If you like Hummel's solo piano music, you're going to love his chamber works and piano concertos as pjang23 pointed out. Also, there dozens of recordings devoted to Hummel's music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For those interested, there's a thread on Hummel in Composers' Guestbooks.

http://www.talkclassical.com/6345-johann-nepomuk-hummel.html


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Like me, Hummel has nowhere left to go but up.

His A minor Piano Concerto and Trumpet Concerto are both very fine works and anyone interested in Hummel should give them a listen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why do they like to pummel Hummel?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Years ago, I went through a 'Hummel' period and soaked up most of his major works. That wouldn't have been possible without Turnabout/Vox and the like.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

beetzart said:


> I've been listening to some of his piano music today and it is very enjoyable. Do others rate him at all or is he going to be a minor contemporary of Beethoven forever?


Rate him very high, bedsides his piano concertos I do like his piano trios and trumpet music.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have yet to hear anything by Hummel that I don't like - he's my favourite underrated composer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> I have yet to hear anything by Hummel that I don't like - he's my favourite underrated composer.


I am sure this raise some eyebrows by the _elite_.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This album is free to stream if you have Amazon Prime.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The best Hummel I've heard is the op 74 septet. There's a superb recording, HIP I think, with Luc Devos and The Solstice Ensemble. 

Liszt made a piano transcription of this.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

He composed a fine trumpet concerto. It's one of the standards in trumpet repertoire.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't ever sought out his work nor bought anything he composed, and yet every time I hear something by him on the radio I always go check to see what it is (that's a recommendation if it wasn't clear)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As with von Weber, Mehul, Spohr etc. Hummel's music helped to provide the connective tissue between the late classical and early romantic eras, even though by nature he usually erred towards the former. He had a particular affinity for the chamber and solo keyboard genres and his contribution to both is significant. Although not renowned for composing for larger forces aside from concertante works he composed some very fine sacred music, too - especially the _Missa Solemnis_ and _Te Deum_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Maurice Andre Hummel Concerto - Japan.1975


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Radio Venice plays a lot of Hummel. I enjoy it. He was a First Rate Second Rate Composer.
The history 'Beethoven's Hair " has some interesting Hummel material


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Just discovered him last week.(Thank you Pugg). Impressed by his trumpet concerto!


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I have for a long time been an admirer of this composer and wouldn't quite rate him as a minor contemporary of Beethoven but rather more a major figure of his time as he was a renowned and greatly respected musician and composer. I would suggest anyone unacquainted with Hummel should seek his music out as everything I have heard to date is well thought out with wonderful melodies and charm. Of course Hummel isn't Beethoven, but compared to other composers of the time his light shines out as one of the brightest.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I first crossed Hummel's path about 14 years ago when listening to Radio 3 and they put on a performance of his 5th piano sonata in F sharp minor. I was extremely cross with myself and former teachers. Why on this planet had I never heard of this composer before? The aforementioned piano sonata literally sent my mind off the scale as I then scrambled to buy this piece of music. Thankfully, Amazon stocked it!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hummel wrote a big bassoon concerto...Grand Concerto in F....It's a good piece, definitely worth playing...lots of notes!!

His piano trios are good, and so is his Trumpet Concerto.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> Hummel wrote a big bassoon concerto...Grand Concerto in F....It's a good piece, definitely worth playing...lots of notes!!


And nicely orchestrated too!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, go one then we romantics.

Hummel: "Grand Concerto for bassoon und orchestra.

Klaus Thunemann, bassoon. Academy of St. Martins in the Fields. Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Okay, go one then we romantics.
> Hummel: "Grand Concerto for bassoon und orchestra.
> Klaus Thunemann, bassoon. Academy of St. Martins in the Fields. Sir Neville Marriner.


Thunemann is a very fine player....excellent soloist.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

DaveM said:


> And nicely orchestrated too!


It's a good piece. SR should have used it as a successful orchestration example.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have enjoyed Hummel for awhile now. I first feel in love with his Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor. I think it's a first rate concerto. His other piano concertos are quite enjoyable. I also especially like his Concerto for Piano and Violin.

Many of his chamber works are excellent. The Piano trio No. 6 was mentioned, and several other trios are lovely. The Piano Quintet is another wonderful piece.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

IMO, Hummel is a great composer sadly overshadowed by his legendary contemporary. He wrote many great instrumental works like piano concertos, trumpet concerto, bassoon concerto and piano trios which should be in the basic repertoire. He was taught by several greatest composers of his time, and had great influence on younger composers like Chopin. His piano concerto op.89 is a masterpiece, but very difficult to play. So, pianists tend to choose other more popular concertos to perform.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> IMO, Hummel is a great composer sadly overshadowed by his legendary contemporary. He wrote many great instrumental works like piano concertos, trumpet concerto, bassoon concerto and piano trios which should be in the basic repertoire. He was taught by several greatest composers of his time, and had great influence on younger composers like Chopin. His piano concerto op.89 is a masterpiece, but very difficult to play. So, pianists tend to choose other more popular concertos to perform.


As long as his works are being played, that's what really important.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

david johnson said:


> He composed a fine trumpet concerto. It's one of the standards in trumpet repertoire.


Yes. Hummel's trumpet concerto is terrific!

That and his A minor Piano Concerto are first class all the way!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonderful Mass written by Hummel.

Johann Nepomuk Hummel Mass in B flat major Op.77


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Puggy, I recently brought the D minor mass and thoroughly enjoy listening to it. I will seek out this mass you recommend, thank you!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Johann Nepomuk Hummel Mass in B flat major Op.77


Thanks for posting. I heard it for the first time, and it's a lovely work.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

beetzart said:


> Hi Puggy, I recently brought the D minor mass and thoroughly enjoy listening to it. I will seek out this mass you recommend, thank you!


I do believe there's only one recording available.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/55610


----------



## Croft (4 mo ago)

brianvds said:


> I have yet to hear anything by Hummel that I don't like - he's my favourite underrated composer.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

I'll help revive the discussion.  I like his piano quintet, as well as the Introduction, Theme and Variations for Oboe and Orchestra.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

My favorite Hummel are his "greatest hits" compositions from the 1800s -- the *Serenades Opp. 53 and 66*


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Hummel also wrote a great piece of Harmoniemusik -- the oft-recorded *Octet-Patita in E flat major*. These kids are a bit rough but have more gusto and zest than others on YouTube. A great recording tied to other clever harmoniemusik can be had by the *Kammer-Soloisten Zug*.


----------

